# Pumpkin5's Mostly Ghostly Haunt 2017 (sad display)



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:Hey Forum Peeps, this year has been really tough for me, September nearly did me in, so I decided I was just not going to do anything this year. I thought and thought and searched my heart.....but remembering back to 2013 when I decided to "take the year off" and go to Halloween Horror Nights instead of putting up a haunt, I swore I would never do that again. So many people came and were so sad about me not doing it, so I decided to scale it way back, no props except my ubiquitous FCG, Lily, who is the cornerstone of my haunt. I just did a small door display and my gate and Lily, and of course my countdown sign. I ended up with over 600 trick or treaters this year and only a handful complained of the absence of the usual grandiose haunt I usually host. (One very rude snaggled tooth girl made a big deal about it, but even though I commented we had experienced a death in the family, the rude person said, well okay, you better do it right next year) (I thought to myself, go back to your meth pipe and don't bother coming back next year.....but I thankfully didn't voice that out loud.) The majority of my TOTs are sweet and here is an example. The mother of one of them sent a thank you note telling me that she has been visiting our house for 13 years and bringing her son every year. He walked up and he was this big, strapping 17 year old young man, and he came up to me and said, my Mom wanted you to have this. Well reading her note, it nearly made me cry and trust me, I don't cry easily. I am definitely going to visit her house and tell her how much that meant to me. It just takes one person to be kind to erase all the negatives....you know? Anyway...it was small and not very grand, but it was something.....
Doorway close up 2017 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
Flying witch 2017 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
Lily haunting the house 2017 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
Gate 2017 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's a beautiful display! Elegant and fun. Great props! Love the gate with the skelly "sentinels". First class all the way!


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Love it great work. Your entryway is killer. I love the message you wrote as well.. I agree all it takes is that one person to make us remember why we do this.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Charming and colorful. Love all the pumpkins over the door. You always show good taste in anything I have seen you post.

(Sorry about your loss)


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Love the doorway and gateway. Forgot the cornstalks this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The decorations are lovely, elegant, and festive. Nothing “small” about anything done with great heart.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

:jol:Well, you should be proud Miss P5! :jol:
Everything looks awesome 
Loving your door decorations.
The pumpkins are very well carved! 
Is that a hunch-back witch at the top of the doorway? 
She is very cool! Gotta love humps LOL 
600 TOT's? Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you everyone for the kind words. I promise I will do better next year. So much so, that I am starting now on next year. I have a really dear friend that found some fairly rare witches for me so I am going back to Mostly Ghostly and graveyardy, with a heavy smattering of witches flying about. (Think of it as me majoring in Mostly Ghostly with a minor in Witches ) The ghosts will own the night with their fabulous black light, but the witches will add lots of interest during the day..... Muhahahahaha.....I am brewing up something wicked......

By the way, has anyone here on the forum worked with Plasterzote? I need some advice if anyone has.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I like it, it has a very elegant quality!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

No harm in having to scale back. Although some people won't understand, no reason to fret about it. What you did was wonderful. Be proud.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Your idea of small and "not very grand" is a little funny... It looks amazing and even though you're going through a tough time you persevered. 

The details and the lighting of your display really bring it to life. Those 600 tot'ers still know that your place is the "Halloween House" I'm sure.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Beautiful work! I am sorry to hear of your loss. The colonial look of your house really adds a lot to the ambiance of the whole look. I had a big project this year and didn't get anything set up so it was a real bummer for me and the T.O.T.ers But next year will be better.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That looked great. I loved the doorway.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

First and foremost, sorry for your loss P5. Its hard when that happens. Second, scale back? Your display looks like something out of Grandin Roads videos and magazines. Maybe a little Rogers Garden mixed in. Simply Beautiful.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwww, you guys are the BEST!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

My condolences~pumpkin hugs. Your display, as always, is just beautiful!


----------

